# Elgar P&C march No 1



## Donboy (Aug 13, 2009)

Can someone please recommend a recording including pipe organ in the finale?
Many thanks
Don


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Lots of great ones to choose from, but for me the one with the best English swagger, great playing, terrific sound (get that subwoofer going!) comes from Vernon Handley on EMI:


----------

